# Would this be considered custom?



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Synit Banshee M blank. Custom laminated and turned purple and lime green EVA grip. Custom turned elephant ivory winding check. Four thread Throop tiger. Fuji SK2 custom painted in green/gold color shift flip flop. Green abalone veneer in the spilt seat. New Zealand paua abalone in front of the seat. Signature decal. Simple guide wraps on Fuji titanium torzite guides. So, begs the question, could this be considered custom? Tiger pics are terrible. If I get better ones in the sun, I'll post them. It's beautiful in person.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Couple more pics.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Now that is a custom Hot Rod, WTG


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

You're getting REAL close, Jay! Iff'n you could make/customize your own guides and roll your own blank, I'd concede to it being a true custom.:slimer: It's beautiful on here, forget the "in person"!! Let the good times roll!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Fine work Jay!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

To purdy to fish with!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Amazing skills Jay. I need to come watch you work your magic one day.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Bad *** !!!!!!! Can't get much more custom than that. Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Looking good Jay.


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't think you'll ever see another one like that in anyone else's arsenal for sure!! Super sweet Jay - craftmanship at its finest!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

The only thing left is the inside of the blank. Good work


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Saw those at Walmart last night 

Just kidding . . . every aspect is awesome, but the grip is truly unique. How long did it take to cut and glue?


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

MikeK said:


> Saw those at Walmart last night
> 
> Just kidding . . . every aspect is awesome, but the grip is truly unique. How long did it take to cut and glue?


Thanks guys, this was a special build for sure.

Mike, I didn't really keep track of time. It wasn't too bad because of there only being one grip. But still, it was many hours to get everything cut, glued, and turned. Not to mention drawing out all the pieces first to get all the dimensions. No doubt, other guys like Billy could crank it out faster, but I haven't cut as much foam as the pros have.

The part that really sucks, Im out of purple EVA now.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Are you working with round stock or the EVA blocks?


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Blocks. It would be nearly impossible to do that grip with round. And it needs to be solid blocks, not pre-bored.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow Jay, that Tiger looks like it's flowing. That build is Awesome!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Throw it in the garbage. I can't believe you would post that ****. Hahahaha you know better than that. Well played sir, you know how I feel about it.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Bubba_Bruiser said:


> Throw it in the garbage. I can't believe you would post that ****. Hahahaha you know better than that. Well played sir, you know how I feel about it.


Haha! No kidding, there will be some dumpster diving tonight. I had to take another look at this one and it sure looks good.

Send it to the Rodcrafters Journal Jay!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

A little better pic of the tiger.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Now that's what I would call a Thousand $ rod.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Lance, you just might be right. But, if somebody waved a grand under my nose and asked for one just like this, I would turn them down.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

All I can say is WOW!!!

Pods


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Pure example of what custom is....Awesome job Jay! Love that one.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

If it ain't then I need to quit trying


----------



## Louarn (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm in love with her


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

beautiful work in every detail - in awe!


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Dang Jay, what are you gonna do now? That one's gonna be pretty hard to out-class

What do you have up your sleeve that's gonna top that one?

One to be proud of for sure!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Congrats ,beautiful work!!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow! That is beautiful.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Simply wow.... Amazing work


----------



## stoner1892 (Jul 27, 2011)

Top shelf!


----------

